# January thaw.



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

It seems that this january thaw has become an expected event every year. We are in a seven day stretch of very warm temps. This is no asset for landscape/plow people trying to survive another new england winter!


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes the thaw has been a nice pause in winter, a good time to catch up on sleep, do alittle maintenance on trucks and equipment. Like today I had new front leaf springs installed on my dump. Enjoy the break because I hear rumors of February being very active.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Only bad thing is the snow melts and makes the lots bigger again.


----------

